
Ask HN: What's a small language feature you've grown to love? - hawth
For me it&#x27;s definitely Go&#x27;s time.Duration type. Having a simple and standard way to handle timespans has been really helpful for my past few projects, and the parsing format has been great for command-line interfaces. No more external libraries or rolling my own, I can just type &quot;1m2s&quot; and Go gets it.<p>What about you?
======
elviejo79
Elm's package management. In elm if you change your API you must change the
version of your package following Semantic versioning.

1.1.2 Major.minor.patch.

Or better: Break.feature.fix

And that comes from the language and package manager.

